# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  >>>Code-Cracker Datelindja<<<<<

## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje te Nderuar Antar!

Sic e dini une kam 1 vit a me teper qe jam rregjistruar ne kete forum,
por dita dites dihet qe rregjistrohen antar te rinje ,
dhe jo vetem per kete arsye mora mundimin te prezantonhem sot!
Do thosha se vetem nje arsye nuk nevoitet sepse te gjith ose e shumta antarve 
per nje arsye prezantohen, por une sot prezantohem 1 te me njohin antaret 
e rinje te forumit edhe 2 sepse neser kam ditelindjen time mbush 16 vjeç!  :shkelje syri: 

Ndoshta keni pare ne forum qe jam tip teper qesharak dhe 
e shumta keni krijuar mendimin (kalama) ehehe nuk ju vej faj 
sepse cfare shkruhet ajo merret per baz dihet, por ne 
jeten reale jam teper serioz, por dihet qe serioziteti ka vendin e vet..


Nga shoqeria ime une njihem si Driloni
*Qe shikon vetem anet e mira te jetes dhe jo te keqijat
*Mundohet te kontriboj sa me shume per nje shoqeri te fort 
*Patriot i flakt 
*Dhe nje lider i denje ( me sa thone ato)

Shoqerine time une e dua jasht mase sepse para 2 vitesh kupotva 
se me shoqerine do jet nje pjes me e madhe dhe me e bukur e jetes 
qe do kalohet edhe e repsektoj shume.

Pak per mua athere! 

Mua me quajne Drilon Bardhi. Me origjin jam nga Pogradeci.
Lindur ne Elbasan ne nje dit teper te nxehet ne (beharin) sic i themi ne nga Elbasani
e vitit 1987 dita 1 Korrik ora 12:55 paradite!
Ne kete qyet  kalova vitet me te bukura te feminis dhe  ishte periudha
e krimtaris te shoqeris time por fatkeqsisht atje jetova deri ne moshen 10 vjecare
dhe pastaj une bashk me familjen time morem rrugen per ne Angli.
Tani gjendem ne Londer te Anglis bashk me familjen time te cilen
e dua shume pa perjashtim kuptohet.

Tani per Tani sa kam mbaruar vitin 11 ketu (Year 11)
ne nje shkoll tetvjecare dhe ne shtator filloj studime me te larta 
ne nje college lokal ketu afer ku banoj.

Stausi Martial ?ehehehe i fejuar.........dhe ajo me duhesh , nje shaka e vogel
Ne keto hapa ta reja te jetes mendoj se redesi ka shkolla, por sic thot populli
""Po doli gje perpara merre mos e lere per te tjer""

Sa per te ardhem time Shpresoj te vazhdoj studimet per
Dramaturgji Business dhe Informatik te jem nje student i sukseshem 
dhe te kthehem ne Atdheun tone nga mosha 27-28 vjecare.

P.S Sic e dini qe mbush 16 vjec mendoj se kam nje responsibiliet
me te madh per forumin dhe per antaret e forumit dhe ky besoj eshte qe te sillem ne 
menyre mature! Prandaj sjellja ime ka per te ndryshuar sado pak  :shkelje syri: 

Dua te falenderoj te Gjith antaret e ketij forumi ish antar dhe antar !
Te madhin Albo ... moderatoret qe bejne nje pune teper 
te mire per mirembajtjen e forumit ose ndryshe komunitetit te madh virtual Shqiptar,
dhe falenderimi vlen edhe sikur ne fund te jet per te gith ata qe me duan dhe i dua  :shkelje syri: 

Me falni per ndonje gabim ortografik dhe per kete prezantim kaq te gjat por me takon 
besoj se kam ditlindjen, dita kur cdo gje falet !

Nese keni ndonje pyetje, mos hezitoni pyesni ?

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pa komment!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

P.S eheheh kete foto e ka ber nje shoku im me pelqeu dhe e mbajta!

----------


## Tony Montana

hhahahahahaha kush na erdhi......
mire se erdhe ne forum o drilon 
ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu midis nesh 
me respect martini

p.s. fotoja mire fare

----------


## leci

U befsh 100 vjeç Drilon.
Gjithe te mirat dhe suksese

----------


## Tony Montana

sorry drilon...
harova dicka 
u befsh 116 vjec 
fat dhe lumturi ne jete

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

edhe 100 vjec naqe
tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat
suksese ne shkoll
gjithashtu nice pic
shume origjinal lolz

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Flm shume Martin SHkodra dhe Leci  :shkelje syri: 
Pershendetje!

----------


## Charmedgal

U befsh 100 vjec Drilon.
Pac fat dhe sukses kudo ne jete vllai.
ja kalofsh mire.

hugs and kisses
Elda

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

couldnet u have made it a bit specialer  :perqeshje:  
just kidding hun  :shkelje syri:  te dua shume yllo e deklaroj ne forum! 
Ciao

----------


## rolua

mire se u prezantove ne forumin shqiptar!nuk theme mire se erdhe se je goxha i vjeter!

shyqyr qe te erdhi ne mende te na prezantohesh!
 :buzeqeshje: 

 :buzeqeshje: _


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""'roeli""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""""

----------


## ac/dc

edhe 100 code cracker ,pare e shnet lale

----------


## GoDDeSS

U befsh edhe 1000000 vjec te tjera zemra!
Tu realizofshin te gjitha enderrat qe ke!

Luv
Goddess

----------


## DeuS

100000 vllajo !

----------


## kolombi

edhe 100 drilon  prezantim i thjeshte dhe i bukur
kurre sdo besoja se qenke vetem 16 dukesh shume i pjekur

mbaresi dhe fat

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

U befsh 100 plako suksese ku do qe te jesh dhe ma ke qe te jesh 

me respekt Fatri

----------


## Amarildo_18

uu patrioti im ka ditlindjen me jet te gjat patriot tu plotcofshin enderrat edhe dshirat plako ja kalofsh sa me mir take care bro

----------


## s0ni

Sot paske ditelindjen ti Drilon??
Kur te pyeta une ti hic su pergjigje...megjithate presim paste ne atje ke tema muhabetit tone.  Mos harro lool
U befsh 10000

----------


## Korcare_lozonjare

U befsh 100 vjec te uroj te te plotesohen te gjitha deshirat..

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

u befsh 100 vjec patrioto
hope all your dreams come true

----------

